# Salas Engraving



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Salas Custom Engraving "Carlos Salas" 626-840-5871

SALAS ENGRAVING


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He does excellent work :thumbsup:

He did all the engraving on the Game Over car which took "Best Engraving for a car" in San Diego this year. I'm sure he's taken best engraving at other shows too.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2006, 01:59 PM~6067445
> *He does excellent work :thumbsup:
> 
> He did all the engraving on the Game Over car which took "Best Engraving" for a car" in San Diego this year.  I'm sure he's taken best engraving at other shows too.
> *


He did the engraving on "Problemas" bicycle which took Best Engraving for a Bicycle in 
Houston this year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 30 2006, 12:04 AM~6067482
> *He did the engraving on "Problemas" bicycle which took Best Engraving  for a Bicycle in
> Houston this year
> *



I hope he didn't slice himself on those forks :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Holy Shyt!!!!!!!!!!! Somebody finally copied Casino Dreamin and made a twisted chain :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I never noticed that until I was staring at the detail in the sprocket and I saw the twists :thumbsup:


See Lil PHX I'm not the only one who bites ideas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your whoring a little tooo much now arnt you?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 12:55 AM~6067788
> *Your whoring a little tooo much now arnt you?
> *


Whore :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2006, 02:05 PM~6067837
> *Whore :cheesy:
> *


Takes one to know one.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 01:07 AM~6067861
> *Takes one to know one.
> *



Boob


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn we managed to screw up his topic in 6 posts flat :cheesy: :roflmao:



Sorry Rec


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO THAT IS WHAT THE BIG THING WAS ON CASINO'S CHAIN??


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

really nice engraving


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Salas did some engraving on this bicycle like the forks,fenders


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 30 2006, 01:56 AM~6068121
> *SO THAT IS WHAT THE BIG THING WAS ON CASINO'S CHAIN??
> *


Yeah I dont know if he had those twists engraved too though :dunno: 

The Riddler's chain is still my favorite though :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 30 2006, 04:05 AM~6068699
> *Salas  did some engraving on this bicycle like the forks,fenders
> 
> 
> ...


I think this bike was in Vegas last year as 16" Full custom. I would have been scurred to go against him with my old Wicked Ride bike


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

now thats quality


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT A PIC OF A ENGRAVED CHAIN? :dunno:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Sep 8 2006, 07:16 AM~6128267
> *ANYBODY GOT A PIC OF A ENGRAVED CHAIN? :dunno:
> *


TTT for a answer :dunno:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I will post a picture when i get off work soon


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Salas Engraving


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 8 2006, 07:19 PM~6134240
> *Salas Engraving
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

CORTEZ ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! J/K. You pic who you want! :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 9 2006, 04:19 AM~6134240
> *Salas Engraving
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible to get this side of the chain engraved :dunno: ?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

how much for impala trim simmilar to this? i tried to do the online priceing and it doesnt go thru


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 9 2006, 05:10 AM~6136080
> *how much for impala trim simmilar to this? i tried to do the online priceing and it doesnt go thru
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie i will get you a price with my engraver :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 29 2006, 02:52 PM~6067408
> *Salas Custom Engraving  "Carlos Salas" 626-840-5871
> 
> SALAS ENGRAVING
> ...


tight


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Sep 9 2006, 01:43 AM~6135862
> *Is it possible to get this side of the chain engraved :dunno: ?
> 
> *


Anything you can draw with a fine point sharpie.


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 9 2006, 09:30 PM~6137500
> *Anything you can draw with a fine point sharpie.
> *


YOU HAVE A PIC OF A CHAIN ENGRAVED LIKE I MEAN?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Sep 9 2006, 02:54 PM~6137750
> *YOU HAVE A PIC OF A CHAIN ENGRAVED LIKE I MEAN?
> *


Nope


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 9 2006, 10:55 PM~6137754
> *Nope
> *


OH DANG


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 9 2006, 05:19 AM~6134240
> *Salas Engraving
> 
> 
> ...


That's a TonyO Pic :cheesy: I took that in SD last year


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 9 2006, 04:52 AM~6136112
> *hey homie i will get you a price with my engraver  :biggrin:
> *


WHOS YOUR ENGRAVER


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 8 2006, 06:19 PM~6134240
> *Salas Engraving
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a chain like this ???  danny you said you know the guywho made the chain maybe you can ask how much ??? with out plating ?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 19 2006, 10:00 AM~6201519
> *:biggrin:
> 
> how much for a chain like this ???    danny you said you know the guywho made the chain maybe you can ask how much ??? with out plating ??  :biggrin:
> *


My guess would be $150 with plating :dunno: Just a guess cuz it looks like a pain in the ass to make


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2006, 08:16 AM~6202733
> *My guess would be $150 with plating :dunno:  Just a guess cuz it looks like a pain in the ass to make
> *


From what i was told from the person that made it he was asking $1000


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 19 2006, 07:32 PM~6206630
> *From what i was told from the person that made it he was asking $1000
> *


WINNER, WINNER, WINNER, WINNER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 20 2006, 05:32 AM~6206630
> *From what i was told from the person that made it he was asking $1000
> *


$1,000 for a damn chain? Phuck that man, I dont care if its the best chain on the planet. No $5 basic chain is worth $1K pimped out :thumbsdown: You can get a Candyman paint job with the best graphics out there, or custom wheels with spinners....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i spoke to carlos a few times.he seems cool.plus hes around the corner from my work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw the guy on here the other day.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 20 2006, 08:56 AM~6209570
> *$1,000 for a damn chain?  Phuck that man, I dont care if its the best chain on the planet.  No $5 basic chain is worth $1K pimped out :thumbsdown:  You can get a Candyman paint job with the best graphics out there, or custom wheels with spinners....
> *


but it would have to be red


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Carlos is a cool guy. I might have him do some work for me next year. I can't imagine he charged all that much for the engraving and plating. I mean he charged less than that for a pair of A Arms and another piece for a car frame. The main cost in the chain had to be just making it but it ain't worth it to me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 20 2006, 06:06 PM~6209640
> *but it would have to be red
> *


You're gonna make me get my bike repainted with him with blue graphics just to prove you wrong aren't ya? :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 20 2006, 07:06 AM~6209640
> *but it would have to be red
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

see.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=39218


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

THE OFFICIAL "PROBLEMAS" ENGRAVER  
ttt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 24 2007, 08:34 PM~8168649
> *THE OFFICIAL "PROBLEMAS" ENGRAVER
> ttt
> *


Cool. 
Well Cortez Custom Engraving is the official ENGRAVER for 
" 2 D GRAVE"


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 10:18 AM~8170411
> *Cool.
> Well Cortez Custom Engraving is the official ENGRAVER for
> " 2 D GRAVE"
> *


does cortez engrave glass too.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

salas did my pumps


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i think salas is tight but just like hernans and precision engraving they charge to much money i think my engraver does just as good and for half the price and all his work is completly diffrent. he also does glass work also


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 25 2007, 07:31 AM~8170462
> *i think salas is tight but just like hernans and precision engraving they charge to much money i think my engraver does just as good and for half the price and all his work is completly diffrent. he also does glass work also
> *


Cant wai t on that wheel TACO


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 25 2007, 08:31 AM~8170462
> *i think salas is tight but just like hernans and precision engraving they charge to much money i think my engraver does just as good and for half the price and all his work is completly diffrent. he also does glass work also
> *


Salas himself doesnt charge all that much. The chrome and gold plating is the expensive part.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jun 25 2007, 07:52 AM~8170553
> *Salas himself doesnt charge all that much.  The chrome and gold plating is the expensive part.
> *


Exactly. He charges to much. Is weird that everyone charges a bit less and you get the same shit


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no engraving is alot more then plating believe me even with my hook ups the engraving cost more than the plating its a lil harder to cut patterns on metal then dip in a machine


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 25 2007, 07:53 PM~8171178
> *no engraving is alot more then plating believe me even with my hook ups the engraving cost more than the plating its a lil harder to cut patterns on metal then dip in a machine
> *


I can vouch for that :yes: Why do you think Socios has no engraving? Cuz it costs an arm and a leg. 

Rule of thumb to remember, always expect engraving to cost about double what you would pay to get something plated.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*CORTEZ!!!!!*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

kool


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

how much you charge for engraving work do you have a list of your prices


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8281306
> *how much you charge for engraving work do you have a list of your prices
> *


depends what you want engraved. size and shape.

or maybe charge by hour. i dont know.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2007, 11:59 AM~8281705
> *depends what you want engraved. size and shape.
> 
> or maybe charge by hour. i dont know.
> *


You do engraving? :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 07:09 AM~8282677
> *You do engraving? :dunno:
> *


i try. still learning.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 25 2007, 07:31 AM~8170462
> *i think salas is tight but just like hernans and precision engraving they charge to much money i think my engraver does just as good and for half the price and all his work is completly diffrent. he also does glass work also
> *


Yup. I think I might change engravers for next year. That wheel came out nice.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2006, 02:43 PM~6067718
> *Holy Shyt!!!!!!!!!!!  Somebody finally copied Casino Dreamin and made a twisted chain  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    I never noticed that until I was staring at the detail in the sprocket and I saw the twists :thumbsup:
> See Lil PHX I'm not the only one who bites ideas
> *



Shit y'all should see my chain. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 12 2007, 02:27 AM~8286422
> *Shit y'all should see my chain. :biggrin:
> *



I dunno man I don't believe in spending $1K for a chain even if it is the only one like it in the world. A chain is a chain I'd rather focus on other parts :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I ain't spending a thousand on no chain :werd:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 12 2007, 02:59 AM~8286640
> *I ain't spending a thousand on no chain :werd:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 11 2007, 06:27 PM~8286422
> *Shit y'all should see my chain. :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 12 2007, 03:24 AM~8286819
> *pics?
> *


No pics so it didnt happen :angry:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 05:26 PM~8286832
> *No pics so it didnt happen  :angry:
> *


Hey if I thought of it you can gurantee its gonna happen. :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

SALAS IS MAKIN MY PLEXIGLASS PARTS AND PLAQUES.
THE PLAQUE IS GOIN TO BE 4 FEET LONG!!


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

BTW... HE IS PRETTY EXPENSIVE. I DONT KNOW ....IS 100 GOOD FOR A FULLY ENGRAVED RECHROMED LIGHT?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 16 2007, 12:31 PM~8320134
> *BTW... HE IS PRETTY EXPENSIVE. I DONT KNOW ....IS 100 GOOD FOR A FULLY ENGRAVED RECHROMED LIGHT?
> *


ya that pretty good is there any old ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 16 2007, 11:31 PM~8320134
> *BTW... HE IS PRETTY EXPENSIVE. I DONT KNOW ....IS 100 GOOD FOR A FULLY ENGRAVED RECHROMED LIGHT?
> *


seems a little high. Cortez probably could have done it for $75 :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 16 2007, 02:34 PM~8320158
> *ya that pretty good is there any old ?
> *


ANY OLD WHAT :dunno: ??


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 16 2007, 12:34 PM~8320158
> *ya that pretty good is there any gold ?
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2007, 12:36 PM~8320168
> *seems a little high.  Cortez probably could have done it for $75  :dunno:
> *


no alot more


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

this is the guy that tacos talking about and engraved that steering wheel for drop em http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=349860&st=0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8320265
> *
> *


he said it would be more for gold and chrome


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 16 2007, 11:55 PM~8320312
> *this is the guy that tacos talking about and engraved that steering wheel for drop em http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=349860&st=0
> *


:yes:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 16 2007, 01:29 PM~8320123
> *SALAS IS MAKIN MY PLEXIGLASS PARTS AND PLAQUES.
> THE PLAQUE IS GOIN TO BE 4 FEET LONG!!
> *


plexi parts huh....hmmmmm :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 17 2007, 09:56 AM~8325141
> *plexi parts huh....hmmmmm :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

yup he is going to make me some orange plexi forks and sissy bar but dont worry .... they're similar.

































yup


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

im just playin, im gonna get some plexiglass bats for a sissy bar


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 16 2007, 10:56 PM~8325141
> *plexi parts huh....hmmmmm :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


holy macarol. :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 29 2006, 01:52 PM~6067408
> *Salas Custom Engraving  "Carlos Salas" 626-840-5871
> 
> SALAS ENGRAVING
> ...


----------

